# Pressure



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

The guys who are asking questions about personal snowplows seem to be getting pushed at buying more heavy-duty plows made for plowing many driveways.

Why diss SnowBear snowplows? Unless you used one, I recommend you don't say what you _think_ is wrong with them. Never judge a book by the cover.

Personal snowplowing people. That means around ONE driveway a snow storm.

No reason to go out and spend $4,000 on an 8 foot Fisher if it's only for personal use.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> The guys who are asking questions about personal snowplows seem to be getting pushed at buying more heavy-duty plows made for plowing many driveways.
> 
> Why diss SnowBear snowplows? Unless you used one, I recommend you don't say what you _think_ is wrong with them. Never judge a book by the cover.
> 
> ...


Which thread are you referring to? I don't think anyone on this stite tries to pressure people except for a few blizzard dealers. I would not suggest spending $3,500 for a fisher just for one drive either, although, it wouldent be an 8' fisher on a truck that you would consider putting a snowbear on, it would be more like a 6'9" or homesteader. Personally because its just the way iam, i would spend the 3 grand to put a "real" plow on any truck i owned, its just one of those things that i have to have. I think a snow bear would do ok for a drive, anything is better then shoveling. I have seen a snow sport in action and was very unimpressed with the way it pushed snow. It was riding up on top of 3 inches. Not worth all the money you spend on it IMO.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't like snow sport either, but what I'm saying is, there seems to be many people encouraging commercial duty plows for people who just want to plow one driveway


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I don not think they are pressureing people, I think they are just saying if you are going to spend say $1200 for a snow sport, why not just spen the extra $1500 on something a bit more useful(like a homesteader). I am not nocking the snowsport or the snow bear, it just seems like spending the extra money is worth being disappointed in a cheaper or inferior product. But then again you would not be able to polw in a minivan, which in my opinion should not be used even if the manufacture says you can.

Everybody has there preferences, people are just voiceing there opinion about the products. I guess you could fall back on you get what you pay for...


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> I don not think they are pressureing people, I think they are just saying if you are going to spend say $1200 for a snow sport, why not just spen the extra $1500 on something a bit more useful(like a homesteader). I am not nocking the snowsport or the snow bear, it just seems like spending the extra money is worth being disappointed in a cheaper or inferior product. But then again you would not be able to polw in a minivan, which in my opinion should not be used even if the manufacture says you can.
> 
> Everybody has there preferences, people are just voiceing there opinion about the products. I guess you could fall back on you get what you pay for...


As said, I'm not talking about snow sport. My reference is actually a Snow Bear.

And the snow bear...

http://members.tka.com/snowbear/plow50.htm

It looks nothing and acts nothing like a Snow Sport. It angles (manual angle). BUT, it is made for personal plowing. Meaning, one or so driveways. Not too many, and not for commercial or municipal use.

The Snow Bear does lift while you are in a cab as well.

But people are saying "get an 8 foot! get the works!".. stuff like that  naughty.

There is a difference between personal and residential plowing.

Check out the videos to them. They are actually quite nice and neat.
http://www.snowbear.com/html/download.html


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

i agree, the snowbear is probley good for the money and your own drive, i like the power up/down feature. No one here has been recommending 8' on rangers. We all use commercial grade snowplows so we are more inclined to comment on what we have experienced from them.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I myself use a nice big old Fisher  I can't wait to get photos, they are calling for snow POSSIBLY on Monday Night, if the jet stream goes the right way. Monday is supposed to be raining and monday night it's supposed to turn to snow.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

They are saying flakes on the 8th for us, it won't amount to anything even if there are flurries. I would say mid november is a safe bet for the first push in northern new england.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

9 times out of 10, the people I've seen with small personal plows kick themselves in the butt because they decide to try and get bigger accounts and they need a "heavy duty" plow.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I looked into a Snow Bear once. 1500.00 Ended up buying a used fisher for 500.00. So many people who are asking about plows on this forum seem to really be planning on plowing multiple drives not just one or two....


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

There's a lot of experience on this site but I would think most people would treat the information/opinions as additional data and not absolute fact. Just because someone doesn't have a high opinion of a particular plow doesn't mean it's not the best choice for someone else. Someone can't just post "I have a 2004 Chevy silverado 1500 what plow should I get?" and abdicate the responsibility of making sure the plow fits the truck and the job. 

I'm happy with my choice of plows and grateful for everyone who took the time to add information.


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

Here's my 2 cents coming from someone who is still undecided and depends a lot on the advice of others on here.

I think for those of us who know we may only do our own drive and a couple others but still want to buy a full featured piece of quality equipment would really like to buy a mid-grade setup (ie Homesteader).

BUT the pricing on these is just out of whack to make it a no brainer. You have your Snowbears at 1000-1300 depending on which size you get. Then you have Homesteaders going for $2800-3000 installed. Finally you have whatever you want to call the regular duty Fishers/Meyer/Curtis',etc going for between $3100-4000 installed. All these prices are what I have found and maybe different in other areas.

So I could get a full sized Meyer setup for $3150 installed. Why the heck would I get a Homesteader for $300 less? HOWEVER, both these options when you think about it are just way more money than I think is necessary if you're doing you own drive and a couple others. Would I like to get the Meyer setup, market myself and pickup a nice route of driveways to pay it off and eventually turn a profit? Yes. But then not only did I just dump a nice penny on the plow, I then have to start thinking about insurance,etc on top of it. Just getting in deeper and deeper. (i may still do it)

Ideally I think the Homesteader/Suburbanite type of plows should be priced at around $2000-2200 to make it an easy decision. But I kind of understand why they are priced where they are. they will probably get plenty of people with suv's not rated for the bigger plows to snatch them up at any price. 

I wish I could find a great used setup. But after looking a couple weeks I'm seeing that bargains are few and far between this time of year and almost more importantly, dealers will tell you anything to talk you out of buying used and if you do, the cost of a new mount for your truck and the install will get you back up to the price of new plow. We'll see. The key to getting a good deal on anything is not being in a hurry and to wait for it to appear. But I really want to plow this winter!


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Plowbie: pick up Auto Hunter or if available in CT Uncle Henry's. There are a couple of places in this weeks Auto Hunter that are dealing in some used Fishers and usually some in Uncle Henry's. If you look hard enough you should be able to find a good used real plow in a reasonable price range.


----------

